# What brand sprayer hose do you use?



## Calisupply (Dec 11, 2015)

I am looking to replace some old 1/4 inch 50 ft hoses that originally came with my Titan sprayers. I usually spray latex interior and exterior and 3300 psi hose has seemed to work ok. What brand hose do you guys use and recommend. The Titan red hoses seen to be pretty affordable compared to Graco's blue one. My spray repair shop says they are all the same and made by the same oem manufacturer


----------



## centralalbertapaint (Jun 30, 2015)

I have always used the blue Graco 50 ft. hose, I usually find them on sale from time to time.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Graco


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Graco Blue Max is on all my sprayers. Flexible, light and durable. We wrap the hose around the sprayer and on the stock or cheaper hose it has memory of those big loops and gets twisted up.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Blue max II

PPG or SW should be around $35 each


----------



## Nabinko (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a Wagner (red) and a Graco Bluemax II. They both do the job for me but I don't have much professional experience using an airless yet.
The Graco Bluemax II has more flex and seems to be made of a higher grade material. It also says Made in the USA, which I like a lot. 

Sherwin Williams sells the Graco Flexpro which is the same as the Bluemax II. Big box stores only have the graco Duraflex which are cheaper in quality and rating.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Graco sprayers so Graco hoses.


----------



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Titan 440 Titan multifinish 440 AAA Titan capsray 105 graco 495


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

Graco Sprayers/Hoses


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

I bought 2 50ft hoses for my Graco 1595 and they were a lighter blue than the typical blue max hose.

After more than a year of use on exteriors and such, I found that they don't keep their shape or flex as nice as the Graco's hoses . They were sold to me by the repair shop as supposedly the same quality as Graco, but they aren't. They were cheaper though but for interior I'd get the blue max ii and a whip ; maybe a swivel fitting too - it helps big time.


----------



## Calisupply (Dec 11, 2015)

I was at Sherwin Williams and picked up a 50 foot Blue Max II hose for $35 today. The sales person tried to substitute a Graco FlexPro hose on me which looked the same as the Blue Max to me. I was not sure whether it was a house branded Blue Max or similar to the cheaper grade Duraflex hose from Home Depot. I stayed with the Blue Max.


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

I never replaced the 50 foot Blue Max hose on my only remaining sprayer (1996 Graco Ultra Plus 600). Cant ask for more then that, but i think it's time to pick up a new one before it troughs a leak.
How often does everyone else replace their hoses and has anyone ever had one leak?


----------

